# Northwest Rafting Gear Garage Videos



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

And if you can afford it and or just dont have a mentor, northwest does a class 3 oar clinic trip on the rogue. I did it and it was very very thorough in all aspects of river stuff. From position and posture, reading water from scout and from ass. All manner of making a line from hero to cheat to saftey . Swam a juicy wave train over and over for fun too . Hydrology, geology, safety, rope rescue, flip stuff, and anything you cared to ask about including meal prep , ice strategy, clothes, you name it. They also do a class 4 deal on day runs around hood river and did an experimental class 4 class trip on middle fork salmon. It cost 1300 bucks so not cheap but I feel like I gained so much experience and knowledge I feel like it was a bargain. I'll do the class 4 next year hopefully on the m.f.s but if not I'll go to hood river. It's just fun and its awesome to know you have badass safety set. And I honestly feel like I can run any class 3+ with maybe a 4 or 2 with the right group and be ok lol. They really are dialed and bonus their nice people who have done alot of whitewater. After this plug I deserve a free trip right? Sticker?


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Videos are awesome


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Zach does a great job. Obviously a labor of love.


----------



## josiahv (Jul 1, 2020)

Totally agree. The podcasts and articles that he is involved with are great too.


----------



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

Has been a huge help in me selecting my new boat. I even emailed him for a little advice.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for this!

I have no idea how I didn't know this existed but I'll be going down the rabbit hole on these videos for the next while.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

That really is a rabbit hole. I got sucked into them yesterday. Great work - grateful he is willing to share his expertise.


----------



## Zboy403 (Sep 12, 2018)

Gear garage helped me get through shelter in place. I’ve been watching them since # 20-30? And streamed most videos twice and have picked up a ton of information. Zach even published a run of mine on the T In one of the Mediocre Video reviews. Much obliged for the knowledge and love for the sport Zach, you’re a dude and a scholar.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

Zach is a treasure and a fount of knowledge. I don’t know how he has time for all the media he does - and it’s excellent. I’m sure Northwest is a class river outfit, too. I would’ve enjoyed working for him when I was younger. Great gear, great rivers, great knowledge.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

Pinchecharlie said:


> After this plug I deserve a free trip right? Sticker?


Yes absolutely. Send me your address and I'll mail you a few stickers.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

Thank you all for the nice comments. It's a little embarassing putting the videos out so I really appreciate the support.


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

As a newer paddler, these videos are invaluable. And the delivery is great. Another big THANK YOU!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Just bumping this thread and these videos for anybody getting fired up about rafting season post-permit lottery and looking for a way to fill a few snowy months.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

The thing I like most, after the quality of knowledge, is that it’s presented ego-free. That’s priceless. In a thread a couple of weeks ago, people were talking about dickheaded guides and how a guide should behave. I was thinking of Zach as my good example. I’d love to go do a class with him.


----------



## PFDIVA (Jan 15, 2021)

SpudCat said:


> As a newer paddler, these videos are invaluable. And the delivery is great. Another big THANK YOU!


Me too!


----------



## PFDIVA (Jan 15, 2021)

Wallrat said:


> The thing I like most, after the quality of knowledge, is that it’s presented ego-free. That’s priceless. In a thread a couple of weeks ago, people were talking about dickheaded guides and how a guide should behave. I was thinking of Zach as my good example. I’d love to go do a class with him.


100% agree.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Wallrat said:


> The thing I like most, after the quality of knowledge, is that it’s presented ego-free. That’s priceless. In a thread a couple of weeks ago, people were talking about dickheaded guides and how a guide should behave. I was thinking of Zach as my good example. I’d love to go do a class with him.


Pretty cool backstory about the Gear Garage videos--and how guides should behave--on the Leading Steep podcast when @zipkruse interviewed Zach. Definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I've really enjoyed that channel too. Some great topics covered, and very nostalgic to watch for a retired, old time river guide. I highly recommend the video on choosing the correct oar length.


----------



## Cambo5150 (Mar 22, 2017)

I started watching the videos a while back and Zach really resonated with me. I used to guide in the 80’s and our vibe was to be humble and share your knowledge. My wife wanted to book a commercial trip on the Rogue last summer and asked me who we should go with. I chose NRC just based on Zach’s videos. Our trip was awesome. His guides had that same humble yet competent vibe. We don’t do commercial trips often but I would definitely go with NRC again. A class act company for sure.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Pretty cool backstory about the Gear Garage videos--and how guides should behave--on the Leading Steep podcast when @zipkruse interviewed Zach. Definitely worth a listen.


thanks for this ... a great listen! yesterday i figured it was high time to actually pay something for the great info he puts out, so i signed up for his foundations of swiftwater rescue course (i'm not affiliated with him or his company). i'm only a few lessons in, but it's great. i'd highly recommend it!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

This is his online class?

I'm intrigued. I've taken a SWR course, but it's been 7 years. A refresher wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> This is his online class?
> 
> I'm intrigued. I've taken a SWR course, but it's been 7 years. A refresher wouldn't be a bad thing.


yup, think he mentioned it in passing during the podcast. worth checking out!


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

I really appreciate all the kinds words. Everyone at Northwest Rafting Company works hard to be respectful members of the whitewater community. It is very meaningful to myself and our crew to read these nice comments.

The swiftwater rescue online course is still a work in progress. If anyone has suggestions about things you'd like to see added please let me know. We just took the safety/rescue parts out of our $395 rowing course and put them in a $25 safety/rescue mini-course.


----------

